# Replacement 3D background



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I pulled this background out (it was damaged in storage and no longer safe to use)









Started the basic foam work for the replacement









Tomorrow i'll pick up some airline and put in place, then the rendering will start


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I got the airline siliconed in, now i have to wait for the silicone to dry so i can start rendering
I have also done a sample spray of the new sealer on a large rock i made with tunnels in it, i want to be sure it is not going to turn milky under water, isnt meant to. but either was the pond sealer i used on the original background.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

So updates finally.
The background under blue LED









Showing part of the side, the tank is still to be painted









Background using the camera flash, the background looks grey but...............









....the actual colour of the background








Background still needs to be highlighted


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

The test with the rock and the new sealer - resulted in only a slight white haze, but i do not want the black in anyway lightened, so i picked up a different one today that will not haze at all, it is expensive, but it looks like it is what i will need to stick with other than going the very expensive epoxy route

I also bought some more decor for the tank, also picked up some acrylic paints i am going to play with to hopefully get the look i am after. I am still chasing black sand, rare as hens teeth i tell ya!!

But it is getting there, i am excited and cant wait to get it running


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Sneak peek


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Finished the background, tank is now up and running. I will eventually epoxy the BG, but for now the sealer that is on it will do



The tank under standard T8












The tank under marine LEDs


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha wow looks good . Any reason you went with artificial plants over real ones?


----------

